# Vapefly Jester Rta Pod



## Kalashnikov (27/6/19)

This looks very interesting and I'm sure many of you would be keen on this . A true rebuildable pod and 3 voltage outputs
http://www.vapefly.com/vapefly-jester-pod/
View attachment 170482
View attachment 170483


----------



## Juan_G (27/6/19)

They say VK will stock this, waiting to hear when it will be released. Really looks like a awesome pod, rebuild-able deck and 1000mah battery! Whooohoooo!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

